# Umstieg von einer 889 auf eine PFC200, was gibt es zu beachten?



## mnuesser (14 Dezember 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

ich würde gerne von meiner 889 auf eine PFC200 umsteigen,
sowie ich von der Messe weiß, kann die PFC200 ja nicht als KNX-IP Router eingesetzt werden mit der KNX Klemme 646 richtig?
Des weiteren interessiert es mich, ob ich trotz allem auf mein DALI per CPU zugreifen kann mit der Klemme 647, das funktionierte doch über einen Baustein in der CPU oder?
Zu guter letzt wäre dann noch die Frage nach der Enocean Klemme 642, funktioniert diese auch an der PFC200?
Gibt es sonst noch etwas zu beachten?

Vielen Dank für eure Mühe, gruss Markus


----------



## ClMak (14 Dezember 2019)

Hallo Markus,

ja das ist richtig, die KNX-Klemme kann beim PFC200 nicht als Router eingesetzt werden.
 Du kannst die KNX Klemme aber am PFC200 im Device-Modus betreiben.

Die DALI und Enocean Klemme funktionieren ganz normal wie immer...

VG


----------



## Passion4Automation (14 Dezember 2019)

Also die 753 647 sollte mindestens FW04 haben und für Dali brauchst du eine andere Bibliothek, dieDali PFC Lib, zumindest unter CS 2.3.

Ansonsten wirst du ausser dem enormen Performance Gewinn nicht viel merken.


----------



## holgermaik (15 Dezember 2019)

> Ansonsten wirst du ausser dem enormen Performance Gewinn nicht viel merken.


Wenn PFC dann auch ecockpit. Hier ist die Umstellung schon gravierend. Vom CS2.3 Converter kann ich nur abraten. Hier würdest du dier den Gewinn an Performance durch alte Bibliotheken wieder kaputt machen.


> Gibt es sonst noch etwas zu beachten?


Viel Zeit um den gesamten Code an die neue Umgebung anzupassen.

Holger


----------



## Blockmove (15 Dezember 2019)

holgermaik schrieb:


> Wenn PFC dann auch ecockpit. Hier ist die Umstellung schon gravierend. Vom CS2.3 Converter kann ich nur abraten. Hier würdest du dier den Gewinn an Performance durch alte Bibliotheken wieder kaputt machen.
> 
> Viel Zeit um den gesamten Code an die neue Umgebung anzupassen.
> 
> Holger



So viel Zeit war (zumindest bei mir) nicht notwendig.
Das Umstellen der Bibliotheken hat am längsten gedauert.
Der Konverter hat eigentlich ein ordentliches Grundgerüst geliefert.
Ist aber natürlich von vom Projekt und der Programmierweise abhängig.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## mnuesser (15 Dezember 2019)

holgermaik schrieb:


> Wenn PFC dann auch ecockpit. Hier ist die Umstellung schon gravierend. Vom CS2.3 Converter kann ich nur abraten. Hier würdest du dier den Gewinn an Performance durch alte Bibliotheken wieder kaputt machen.
> 
> Viel Zeit um den gesamten Code an die neue Umgebung anzupassen.
> 
> Holger



Ja das tolle wäre halt, dass ich meine ganzen Anfängerfehler vom ersten erstellen einer Codesys Anwendung neu machen kann.
Die alte Steuerung läuft ja, ich könnte dann zwischen den beiden Varianten tauschen, indem ich einfach nur den Kopf der Steuerung
tausche. Im Schlimmsten Fall gehe ich wieder zurück 

Also ich würde damit eh alles neu machen.

Warum ecockpit? Ich spiele schon seid geraumer Zeit mit dem Codesys V3.5 auf einem Raspberry rum. Könnte ich dann nicht einfach
nur das Target kaufen und gut is? Was kostet die ecockpit Lizenz als Einzelplatz denn so, und welche Vorteile würde sie bieten?


----------



## mnuesser (15 Dezember 2019)

ClMak schrieb:


> Hallo Markus,
> 
> ja das ist richtig, die KNX-Klemme kann beim PFC200 nicht als Router eingesetzt werden.
> Du kannst die KNX Klemme aber am PFC200 im Device-Modus betreiben.
> ...



Device bedeutet doch, dass ich die Signale meiner MDT Taster empfangen kann oder?
Mehr hab ich da eh nicht am KNX hängen.


----------



## Blockmove (15 Dezember 2019)

Hallo Markus,

ich hab mir ein ein Starterkit ghlt. Allerdings mit dem PFC100.
Momentan warte ich die Entwicklung beim PFC200 noch etwas ab.
Interessant ist halt die Sache mit Docker.
Aktuell läuft bei mir auf meinem Linux-Server Docker mit Node-Red als Gateway Wago - Sonos - Homematic - Telegram - IP-Cam
Schön wäre, wenn das alles auf einem PFC200 unter Docker funktionieren würde.
Dann könnte ich meinen Server durch was stromsparendes ersetzen.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## mnuesser (15 Dezember 2019)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Hallo Markus,
> 
> ich hab mir ein ein Starterkit ghlt. Allerdings mit dem PFC100.
> Momentan warte ich die Entwicklung beim PFC200 noch etwas ab.
> ...



Haben die doch Werbung auf dem SPS Stand gemacht mit Docker,
läuft das noch nicht?

https://www.wago.com/de/offene-automatisierung/modulare-software/linux/docker

hier gibts nen video zur installation von Node-Red per Docker auf einer PFC200

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NeVhWc4ReHc


----------



## ClMak (15 Dezember 2019)

mnuesser schrieb:


> Device bedeutet doch, dass ich die Signale meiner MDT Taster empfangen kann oder?
> Mehr hab ich da eh nicht am KNX hängen.



Ja, die Signale des MDT Tasters können auch beim PFC200 empfangen werden.
Die KNX Klemme 753-646 muss dazu als Teilnehmer in die Linie eingebunden werden. Du benötigst aber ein Programmierinterface (z.B. KNX-USB-Schnittstelle), um die Teilnehmer zu programmieren.
Das hat der 750-889 Controller ja quasi als Funktion mitgeliefert...

VG


----------



## mnuesser (15 Dezember 2019)

ClMak schrieb:


> Ja, die Signale des MDT Tasters können auch beim PFC200 empfangen werden.
> Die KNX Klemme 753-646 muss dazu als Teilnehmer in die Linie eingebunden werden. Du benötigst aber ein Programmierinterface (z.B. KNX-USB-Schnittstelle), um die Teilnehmer zu programmieren.
> Das hat der 750-889 Controller ja quasi als Funktion mitgeliefert...
> 
> VG



ok, also KNX-USB bzw. ne KNX-IP Schnittstelle müsste ich dann also noch einrechnen.
Ich danke dir.


----------



## holgermaik (15 Dezember 2019)

> Warum ecockpit? Ich spiele schon seid geraumer Zeit mit dem Codesys V3.5 auf einem Raspberry rum. Könnte ich dann nicht einfach
> nur das Target kaufen und gut is?


Eine ecockpit Lizenz für privat ist eigentlich nur mit einem Starterkit erschwinglich. 
Bei der reinen Programmierung ist es fast gleich ob du reines Codesys oder ecockpit verwendest. Hier liegt der Vorteil leicht bei Codesys. Update's sind schneller verfügbar und es sind über den Store "App in" käufe von Zusatzmodulen möglich. (z.B. Composerbausteine).

Der klare Vorteil von ecockpit liegt im Bezug zur Hardware. Wenn man z.B. deine 642 ins Projekt zieht werden automatisch die passenden Bibliotheken und Funktionsbausteine für genau diese Karte ins Projekt geladen.
Holger


----------



## Blockmove (15 Dezember 2019)

mnuesser schrieb:


> Haben die doch Werbung auf dem SPS Stand gemacht mit Docker,
> läuft das noch nicht?
> 
> https://www.wago.com/de/offene-automatisierung/modulare-software/linux/docker
> ...



Node Red ist nur die halbe Miete.
Viele Erweiterungen brauchen bestimmte Linux-Bibliotheken oder Dienste.
Hier bin ich etwas vorsichtig. Zum "Spielen" ist mir der PFC200 privat zu teuer.
Aber der Ansatz mit Docker auf der SPS ist wirklich innovativ. Wenn Wago das gut vermarktet und guten Support bringt, dann können die IoT-Gateway-Hersteller weinen.


----------



## holgermaik (15 Dezember 2019)

> hier gibts nen video zur installation von Node-Red per Docker auf einer PFC200


Das sieht interresant aus. Hat jemand einen Link zu einen Textdokument zum nachlesen?


> Node Red ist nur die halbe Miete.
> Viele Erweiterungen brauchen bestimmte Linux-Bibliotheken oder Dienste.


Habe mich noch nie mit Node Red beschäftigt. Hast du mal ein konkretes Beispiel um es auf einem PFC zu probieren.


----------



## Blockmove (15 Dezember 2019)

holgermaik schrieb:


> Das sieht interresant aus. Hat jemand einen Link zu einen Textdokument zum nachlesen?
> 
> Habe mich noch nie mit Node Red beschäftigt. Hast du mal ein konkretes Beispiel um es auf einem PFC zu probieren.



Ich nutze z.B. die Alarmierung über Telegram (ähnlich wie WhatsApp) oder auch die Protokollierung mit InfluxDB. Die Kopplung zu Wago geht über OPC UA.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------

